

Happily upgrading Ruby on Rails at production scale - sebastianmck
http://webuild.envato.com/blog/upgrading-ruby-on-rails-at-production-scale/?q

======
apunic
"8000 requests per minute" sounds quite a lot for a RoR system.

Would you mind to elaborate on

\- how many of those requests are responded from cache

\- the underlaying deployment architecture (type & number of servers and/or
VMs)

\- and you average server response time (uncached)

Thanks

EDIT: Why the downvote?

~~~
Argorak
Because he talks about a system, not a single app instance (you cannot upgrade
that incrementally). And 8000 req/m isn't _that_ fancy for 2 app servers for
ordinary loads - thats 133 req/s which would be ~65 req/s per server.

So: the downvotes are for calling ~65 req/s "quite a lot for a RoR system".

